# Motors TV on Freeview



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

So I heard from my brother-in-law that Motors Tv was coming to Freeview and with me having freeview HD I was looking forward to this. I rescanned my Humax freeview HD recorder/receiver and found Motors tv on channel 240. The screen loads saying "you have found Motors TV please wait for it to load" but it never does. Can anyone help??


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I'm pretty sure you need an Internet connection. 

Alan W

EDIT: An 'active internet connection' is required for viewing via Freeview.


----------



## Phillloyd (May 27, 2013)

Works fine on sky


----------



## Craighightower (Dec 20, 2012)

Phillloyd said:


> Works fine on sky


What channel is it on?


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

447 :thumb:


----------



## TT55BLK (Aug 19, 2013)

You also need a fairly new device. Have a look here for the FAQ http://www.connect-tv.tv/faq.aspx.

It works fine if you have all of the above.


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Channel 240 on freeview, needs internet connection


----------



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Got it  watching the 12 hours of Sebring


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Audriulis said:


> Channel 240 on freeview, needs internet connection


So if I hook my Humax up to my router and re scan motors tv will appear in the program guide?

So Motors TV is appearing anyway in my EPG so went to it and encouraging signs as it said on the screen "your device is compatable but needs to be connected to the internet". So I connect it to the router and the message changes to "Your device is not compatible with this service". Any ideas guys????


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

my device is not compatible/.

fail


----------

